# Aussie and Papillon pics



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's some updated photos of my pups. Jet the Aussie and Jazz the Papillon. These were taken by DF user Keechak on her fancy dancy camera. 
First the Aussie..


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Then the Papillon,







My little Land Shark, I just love her come response!








Spider Monkey!

















Stacked Pap.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

They are both gorgeous.  Love the first pic of the Pap running.


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you Miss Mutt!

Just so people know, I saved these pics in a low format so my dial up could handle them better. Some of the colors and detailing got messed with as a result.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love your papillon! I'd type more but I have a papillon draped over my arm preventing me.


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I love your papillon! I'd type more but I have a papillon draped over my arm preventing me.


It's okay I can understand, that can be quite hindering. lol 

You have a lovely pack of Papillons, that has to be an adventure everyday-a wonderful one of course!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the names Jet and Jazz. I think they're very fitting for an Aussie and a Papillon.

Great pics!


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

Hiaja said:


> Spider Monkey!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> omg best picture ever


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, Jet's eyes are so intense. He's such a gorgeous dog! I keep going back up to look at him.

And Jazz, ohhh, how I love Papillons. =] Those are awesome pics, love the one in mid-air!! Wish I was able to capture my dogs mid-jump..Gizmo can reach all the way up to my head from the floor.. I'm 5'5"! lol! Jazz is so beautiful!


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

PappyMom said:


> Wow, Jet's eyes are so intense. He's such a gorgeous dog! I keep going back up to look at him.
> 
> And Jazz, ohhh, how I love Papillons. =] Those are awesome pics, love the one in mid-air!! Wish I was able to capture my dogs mid-jump.._Gizmo can reach all the way up to my head from the floor.. I'm 5'5"! lol! Jazz is so beautiful!_


That would be one sweet photo! "See mom, I can be as tall as you."


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow that's some jump! And great timing on the pic!! 
Jet is a beauty too!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Your Aussie made me think about my late Aussie Lacey she was a b/w girl just like yours  

I miss her so much, and seeing those pictures brought me memories


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Your Aussie made me think about my late Aussie Lacey she was a b/w girl just like yours
> 
> I miss her so much, and seeing those pictures brought me memories


I hope they were happy memories!

Thank you for all the wonderful comments about my pups, I made sure to tell them how handsome and pretty everyone finds them.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hiaja said:


> I hope they were happy memories!


Yes, they were very happy memories she was my true heart dog! I miss her and love her to death


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Yes, they were very happy memories she was my true heart dog! I miss her and love her to death


<3 Why do they have to leave us so soon? <3


----------

